# Radio Show Guests



## omostra06

Anyone interested in having a telephone interview live on the Radio this Saturday, 

we are looking for a couple of Central Portugal, expats that would like to take part in a new English Language radio show starting this Saturday at 10am. 

Just a five minute chat about living here in Portugal, what you like what you dont like, etc. 

anyone interested please drop me an email or pm


----------



## omostra06

Well the broadcast of the first "Good Morning Portugal" radio show on Vida Nova fm, 105.5 presented my myself and Dan went quite well, we had a few phone in guests, played some good music and had a good chat and a good laugh making the programme.
anyone interested in being on next weeks programme, let me know, or why not just call in and say hello, make a request for your favorite music.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Derek

After you mentioned about the radio i found the station, bookmarked it ready to listen in and guess what i forgot about it. So you do not play may request " all along the watch tower by Mr Hendrix " i won't ask but i will try harder this week to listen. 

Their is a link below for other who want to listen over the internet.

Good luck 

Peter

Portal Rádio - pagesintonizador


----------



## omostra06

Hi Peter, why not call in for a chat live on air, share your experiances


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Derek

Yes i will try and do that. The programs starts at ten if i remember correctly. Don't worry about my taste in music you seen to young to be able to understand good music.
On Wednesday i sign the promissory cpntract. 

I will leave a link somewhere so you can see. Or look at the agent you know i know. It's under sixty and under contract and called "Casita de Valboa" 

Hope to speak on Saturday

Peter


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi All

Don't forget to listen to Derek on the radio tomorrow. Saturday 10am till noon 

Portal Rádio - pagesintonizador

00351 236670171 from the UK

Peter


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi All

Don't forget to listen to Derek on the radio tomorrow After the Party? Saturday 10am till noon

Portal Rádio - pagesintonizador

00351 236670171 from the UK

Peter


----------



## omostra06

Hi Peter, 
this week we are talking about hobbies, things to do when you retire, keeping busy and entertained. etc.
Anyone want to call in for a chat "on air" give us a call.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Derek

But what about the night before will we be SOBER

Good Luck with tonight.

Peter


----------



## omostra06

PETERFC said:


> Hi Derek
> 
> But what about the night before will we be SOBER
> 
> Good Luck with tonight.
> 
> Peter


Peter, the Christmas Party is on Saturday night, so no bad heads for the show....


----------



## PETERFC

*Radio station Down?*

Hi Derek

The link from Facebook and the link i normally use for the radio show are not working. Not working on windooooooze or my Linux systems. 

Peter


----------



## omostra06

Hi peter,
this link seems to be ok.
Portal Rádio - pagesintonizador


----------



## PETERFC

*Derek and Dan*

Hi All

Good to say the sound on the radio station over the Internet was almost 100% perfect here in Liverpool. Great mix of music and chat. All the best for the coming year Guys.

Peter


----------



## omostra06

Thanks Peter, glad you enjoyed the show...


----------



## silvers

I liked the episode with the shop keeper, that was my favourite.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi All

Saturday is the Radio show hope you will be listening.

Peter


----------



## eddie the eagle

Hi There I am trying to contact Colin the Sat TV man. He appears to have his mobile switched off and we have returned from holiday to find we have no Sat TV. Can anyone tell me if Colin is away and if so an alternative Sat TV expert.


----------



## omostra06

The contact details I have for Colin are.

Tel: 912452613

Email: [email protected]

expatsat


----------



## ofilha

omostra06 said:


> Well the broadcast of the first "Good Morning Portugal" radio show on Vida Nova fm, 105.5 presented my myself and Dan went quite well, we had a few phone in guests, played some good music and had a good chat and a good laugh making the programme.
> anyone interested in being on next weeks programme, let me know, or why not just call in and say hello, make a request for your favorite music.


Is this web radio?


----------



## PETERFC

Hi Ofilha

I am sure the local radio in the Tomar area works well. The link below is working and can be Heard online. The number below is to call when the show is online.

Saturday 10am till noon.

Peter the 666 man

Phone from the UK 00351 236670171

Portal Rádio - pagesintonizador


----------



## ofilha

PETERFC said:


> Hi Ofilha
> 
> I am sure the local radio in the Tomar area works well. The link below is working and can be Heard online. The number below is to call when the show is online.
> 
> Saturday 10am till noon.
> 
> Peter the 666 man
> 
> Phone from the UK 00351 236670171
> 
> Portal Rádio - pagesintonizador


Hi Peter,
By the way, my name is Joao so feel free to call me by that name. Thanks for the info. I have connected to some web stations in Braga. I will give it atry and let you know.
Did we have a conversation about Ubuntu before? I have not yet moved my laptop to unix/linux since i have too many things that i do in windows, but as soon as can scrap some money for a play laptop or PC i will. I had once a heck of a time installing ubuntu so i gave it up, but i read that Ubuntu is becoming a defacto standard OS for the EU, is that correct?

Just tried your link and works great. I tried the stations in Braga but they all seemed to play mostly hip pop, modern rock not much of Portuguese music. This one is playing portuguese music.

Thanks and have a great day, i got go off to work so i can move to Portugal.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Joao

I am glad you want to listen to the show on Saturday. Glad you found the links works the phone number is the one i use from the UK. 

It's quite possible that we have that we have spoke about Ubuntu. The reason i use Ubuntu is two fold first security and i hate the monopoly that windooz has created. Almost any thing i can do there is a program that will do it for me Gimp does what Photoshop does. Openoffice does what Office does. 

I use a Ubuntu Forum almost daily and with my same user name as i do here. One word of advice i would give is to join the Ubuntu Forum and learn how easy it is to get help. 

Peterfc

Absolute Beginner Talk - Ubuntu Forums


----------



## ofilha

PETERFC said:


> Hi Joao
> 
> I am glad you want to listen to the show on Saturday. Glad you found the links works the phone number is the one i use from the UK.
> 
> It's quite possible that we have that we have spoke about Ubuntu. The reason i use Ubuntu is two fold first security and i hate the monopoly that windooz has created. Almost any thing i can do there is a program that will do it for me Gimp does what Photoshop does. Openoffice does what Office does.
> 
> I use a Ubuntu Forum almost daily and with my same user name as i do here. One word of advice i would give is to join the Ubuntu Forum and learn how easy it is to get help.
> 
> Peterfc
> 
> Absolute Beginner Talk - Ubuntu Forums


Thanks Peter, i will check it out.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi All

Don't forget tomorrow is radio day 10am till noon. 

There are enough links on this post for phone numbers and links to the radio station

Peterfc


----------



## Miguelsantos

Omostra, fancy some Portuguese immigrants, returned to Portugal on your show?


----------



## omostra06

Miguelsantos said:


> Omostra, fancy some Portuguese immigrants, returned to Portugal on your show?


Just seen the post, so too late for this week, but why not call in for a chat next weekend


----------



## Miguelsantos

omostra06 said:


> Just seen the post, so too late for this week, but why not call in for a chat next weekend


Can’t do this weekend; promise to help the family business. Free next week. Hope other Portuguese in the same situation join in.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi All

Just a reminder that the Radio show is on tomorrow. 

00351 236670171 from the UK

Tomorrow Peterfc won't be listening, i will be thinking about you while over you on my way to Faro and then a long drive to Gois. Enjoy the show.

Peterfc 666?

Portal Rádio - pagesintonizador


----------



## omostra06

Hi,
This weeks Radio Programme on Vida Nova FM,105.5, is all about peoples experiances building, rebuilding and renovating property here in Portugal.
If you have been doing just that...would you like to take part in this weeks show? Just a 5 minute chat "On Air" about doing work on property, how it went, is it easy to find good workers, how it compares to building here and your home country, etc. etc

Hope you can take part in the show. let me know. Cheers Derek
"Good Morning Portugal" Radio show on Vida Nova Fm 105.5 | Facebook


----------



## omostra06

*Do you have a story to tell?*

Calling all Expatforum members.........Do you have a story to tell?

The feedback we receive at the Radio Station is that listeners love to hear about õther peoples experiances of living here in Portugal, 

Have you recently moved to Portugal and want to share your experiances so far with our listeners?

Have you been here a while? tell our listeners whats good and whats bad about living in Portugal.

What do you miss from your home country, if anything?

What do you do here in Portugal, are you retired and enjoying the good life or are you working, if so was it hard to find a job? 

call into the show to chat live on air.....Saturday mornings between 10am and 12 noon
Phone in your music requests or 
simply get in touch to have a chat with Derek and Dan 
on 236 670 170 or 236 670 171

Tune in in Central Portugal, Vida Nova fm 105.5

or listen on line at 
Portal Rádio - pagesintonizador


----------



## omostra06

Two forum members on last Saturday´s Radio Programme!

How about this week anyone else want to take part in the show?


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



omostra06 said:


> Two forum members on last Saturday´s Radio Programme!
> 
> How about this week anyone else want to take part in the show?


Hi Derek and all

I will try to call on Saturday but lately Saturdays have been so busy for me. But i will do my best.

Peter


----------



## omostra06

it would be good to have a chat, look forward to hearing from you Peter.


----------

